# OMG!!! We have another I.R. on board!!!! He is coming in from Washington state!!!!



## rockin r (Feb 24, 2009)

He is supposed to be the BEST in this field!!!! I am at work so I can not stay to long here. My I.R. is going to call me back in a day or two... WE ARE SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!

Update....

The IR called me this am, surgery is set for Monday 03-02-09 at 9am in OKC at Mercy Hospital.. Said I will probaly stay over night if not a few days, because of what happened the last time and he is also going to use the Gamma Knife this time, or at least that is what their plans are. They won't know till they get started and finished how things will work out. He said the risk is much higher than the last time, beacuse of all they are going to do. I won't think about that though, beacuse I might scare myself out of having it done. REO will let you know as soon as she can what things are...Ok Guys time to do what we do best here...PRAY!!!!!!! Thanks Art and Theresa

What they can do now a days!

Procedure they are going to do (try). I have cut alot out, it was 4 pages long. This is what the IR sent me as to what they hope this will do.....

Catheter Embolization...

In a catheter embolization procedure, medications or synthetic materials called embolic agents are placed through a catheter into a blood vessel to prevent blood flow to the area.

Various sized metallic coils made of stainless steel or platinum are used to block or occlude large arteries. They can be positioned very precisely to stop bleeding from an injured artery or halt arterial blood flow into an aneurysm.

Liquid sclerosing agents ssuch as alcohols, which are used to destroy blood vessels and vessel malformations. Filling a vessel or a vascular malformation with this liquid agent causes blood clots to form, closing up the abnormal vascular channels.

Liquid glue... When injected into the target channel that needs to be closed off, it hardens quickly.

These methods can be used to treat tumors and vascular malformations that either cannot be removed surgically or would involve great risk if surgery was attempted.

Catheter embolization is performed to:

Control or prevent abnormal bleeding, including:

Occlude or close off the vessels that are supplying blood to a tumor, especially when the tumor is difficult or impossible to remove. After embolization a tumor may shrink or it may continue to grow but more slowly, making chemotherapy or surgery a more effective option.

Eliminate an arteriovenous malformation (AVM) or arteriovenous fistula (AVF) (abnormal connection or connections between arteries and veins). These passageways, which may occur anywhere in the body including the brain or spinal cord, act like a short circuit diverting blood from fully circulating and delivering oxygen where it is needed.

Treat aneurysms (a bulge or sac formed in a weak artery wall) by either blocking an artery supplying the aneurysm or closing the aneusymal sac itself as an alternative to surgery.

Using x-ray imaging and a contrast material to visualize the blood vessel, the interventional radiologist inserts a catheter through the skin into a blood vessel and advances it to the treatment site. A synthetic material or medication called an embolic agent is then inserted through the catheter and positioned within the blood vessel or malformation where it will remain permanently.

Using image-guidance, a catheter (a long, thin, hollow plastic tube) is inserted through the skin into a blood vessel and maneuvered to the treatment site.

A contrast material then is injected through the catheter and a series of x-rays are taken to locate the exact site of bleeding or abnormality. The medication or embolic agent is then injected through the catheter. Additional angiograms are taken to ensure the loss of blood flow in the target vessel or malformation.

The interventional radiologist can advise you as to whether the procedure was a technical success when it is completed.

In cases of bleeding, it may take 24 hours to know whether it has stopped. After embolization of a tumor or vascular malformation, one to three months may have to pass before it is clear whether symptoms have been controlled or eliminated.

At the end of the procedure, the catheter will be removed and pressure will be applied to stop any bleeding. The opening in the skin is then covered with a dressing.

Catheter embolization may be used alone or combined with other treatments such as surgery or radiation.

How should I prepare?

Prior to your procedure, your blood may be tested to determine how well your liver and kidneys are functioning and whether your blood clots normally.

You will be admitted to the hospital on the morning of your procedure and be assessed by the interventional radiologist before the procedure begins.

You should plan to stay overnight at the hospital for one or more days.

Risks...

Any procedure that involves placement of a catheter inside a blood vessel carries certain risks. These risks include damage to the blood vessel, bruising or bleeding at the puncture site, and infection.

There is always a chance that an embolic agent can lodge in the wrong place and deprive normal tissue of its oxygen supply.

There is a risk of infection after embolization, even if an antibiotic has been given.

In a percentage of cases, the procedure is not technically possible because the catheter cannot be positioned appropriately. Whether clinical success is achieved depends on many factors, including the size of a tumor, the location of an arteriovenous malformation (AVM), and how the patient views the outcome. Several sessions of embolization may be needed to reduce symptoms from an AVM.

The IR told me on the phone today, I am running out of time, my blood work is not the best, liver is struggling and so is my heart. Sounds scary, but we are ready and as prepared as we can be. I plan on being around for mannnnnnnny more years. This just has to help, and if we have to keep doing this, we will. We know that with the prayers and support of our families, friends and this forum family this is going to be our miracle. And we won't have to do this again and again. We have seen many miracles on this forum, and Dreamer has recieved one herself from here. Art and I are going to spend the weekend alone, quality time. I will try to get back here before we go, but if not, please know..."That Art and I Love and Cherish each and everyone of you on this forum"...You have been here for us in the good, the sad, the new beginnings, and the possibility of the endings. Thank you my friends....Theresa and Art


----------



## Bess Kelly (Feb 24, 2009)

How exciting! I hope he will be able to help.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Feb 24, 2009)

I seem to be having a 'senior moment' (and I'm not yet a senior  ) but I can't seem to make my mind translate I.R. . Anyway assuming that its a new specialist in a field that may be of some help for you, I am soo glad for you. I will be keeping my proverbial fingers crossed that he will have some good news for you!!


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Feb 24, 2009)

VERY happy for you!


----------



## Relic (Feb 24, 2009)

Good luck maybe he can help you..


----------



## REO (Feb 24, 2009)

*OH PLEASE OH PLEASE OH PLEASE!!!*


----------



## cretahillsgal (Feb 24, 2009)

Fingers crossed for you Theresa! I am praying that he will have good news for you!


----------



## bcody (Feb 24, 2009)

YEAH!!! LOts of prayers for you! I know this is all going to work out!


----------



## Connie P (Feb 24, 2009)

This is EXCELLENT news Theresa! I am so very happy for you!


----------



## CyndiM (Feb 24, 2009)

Oh YEAH!!!











Thank You



Thank You



Thank You


----------



## muffntuf (Feb 24, 2009)

Been praying for you Teresa!


----------



## horsefeather (Feb 24, 2009)

Teresa,

All my fingers AND toes are crossed!! This just has to be a good sign!!

Pam


----------



## Valerie (Feb 24, 2009)

Yay......that is great news........ hoping & praying he can help you get rid of the alien inside you......


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Feb 24, 2009)

The prayers are being answered!!!!!! I'm praying for you all the time!!!! You go girl!!!!!!

Joyce


----------



## Basketmiss (Feb 25, 2009)

YEAH!! That is so exciting!! I hope he is the ONE... Keep us updated..

Missy


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Feb 25, 2009)

Very exciting!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## anoki (Feb 25, 2009)

prayers that this one will be able to do something to help...






~kathryn


----------



## bcody (Feb 25, 2009)

Good news Theresa! Of course my prayers are with you. All will go well on monday.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 25, 2009)

fantastic news

hope this is the one

never give up, we won't for sure

still praying for your good health to return


----------



## REO (Feb 25, 2009)

My sister, you know I'll be waiting and praying! Just like always!

This has just GOT to work!!!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Feb 25, 2009)

Theresa, there are Doctors that would LOVE to take on a case like yours! They have studied this stuff forever, and are just chomping at the bit to prove what they know. I know this from surgerys that my Dad had years ago. As word gets out about your case, You will be hooked up with a Dr. or Drs. that will totally SPECIALIZE in your problems. They will just prove that what they've studdied works!!! Please keep us informed in whats going on! I have HUGE POSITIVITY, that these Drs. will figure this out!!!

Prayers for you!!

Joyce


----------



## dreaminmini (Feb 25, 2009)

All the best of luck with your surgery. I pray that this will help tremendously and set you on the road to recovery. Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## Mona (Feb 25, 2009)

What WONDERFUL news!! Sending prayers that all goes well!!


----------



## Minimor (Feb 26, 2009)

This is wonderful news, a chance that this can be fixed so that you can be well again! Please know that my prayers will be with you on Monday, and I will be checking anxiously for word from Robin.

I had no idea they could do things like this technique you describe--amazing! Surely at last here is something that will work for you.

Hugs and prayers for you and Art.


----------



## StellaLenoir (Feb 26, 2009)

Wow, reading your description of the procedure reminds me of my baby brother.





He had a defect when he was born, where his heart was basically pumping blood directly into his lungs. Some connection that is there inutero, but supposed to close by birth.

Anyway, he was 2 years old, and facing open heart surgery to correct it.

Then my parents found a doc willing to do an experimental surgery where they did the cath from his groin up to his heart and put in one of those coil things your doc described. It is still in my brother just where is should be and he has had no other problems with it. Other than it will show up on a airport xray which has been interesting to explain. He is now a tall handsom 19 year old





My dad was a vascular surgeon, and I just know he would have tried to help you, if he were still with us. You will be in my prayers!


----------



## Sonya (Feb 26, 2009)

Sending prayers for your surgery!


----------



## tnovak (Feb 26, 2009)

I had "endovascular coiling" 2 years ago after 2 subarachnoid aneurysms.....they went up to my brain thru my femoral artery, and implanted titanium coils to stop/clot the bleeding areas. Amazing stuff! I was in ICU for 8 days, off work for 3 months, and now back to almost normal.

Prayers for you-keep us posted!


----------



## Teresa (Feb 26, 2009)

Theresa, you're in my prayers. So glad that you found a doctor that has a new treatment. Will keep you in my prayers..


----------



## Barbie (Feb 26, 2009)

Theresa-

You continue to be in my prayers. I will praying extra hard on Monday for good results. I hope you and Art have a wonderful weekend together - be sure and love on Dreamer and all the other 4 leggeds too.

Hugs and prayers,

Barbie


----------



## CyndiM (Feb 26, 2009)

[SIZE=18pt]Keep beliving in those miracles! [/SIZE]

You've had one---finding a surgeon willing to help you. Now we'll pray



and you believe He and he will take you through this.


----------



## DrivinTime (Feb 27, 2009)

Wonderful news, Teresa! Prayers and good thoughts and lots of hugs coming your way from Vermont! Fingers and toes crossed, too!


----------



## bcody (Feb 27, 2009)

Theresa, it sounds so promising that this DR. will help! I am so excited for you. I look forwrad to hearing a great report on monday. Enjoy your weekend with Art and your family, and if you are not back on that is OK, we will talk to you next week when it is over and treated.

Hugs and prayers!


----------



## Aristocratic Minis (Feb 27, 2009)

Wonderful news about the special new doctor. Amazing medicine is being practiced these days.

Sending you prayers for your surgery and recovery.


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch (Feb 28, 2009)

As I have said before, You are one strong lady! And I know you will beat this, keep up the strong will and determination. I admire your strength, and will pray for your speedy recovery.


----------



## Barbie (Mar 1, 2009)

Theresa-

Have been thinking and praying for you all weekend (and for a long time before). May God give the IR surgeon wonderful guidance tomorrow and may tomorrow be very successful for you and the first day of the rest of your life.

Hope you and Art are having a wonderful quiet weekend together.

HUGS to you both.

Barbie


----------



## Connie P (Mar 1, 2009)

Best of luck to you tomorrow my friend! Please know that I am praying really hard for you! XXOO


----------



## AppyLover2 (Mar 1, 2009)

I'll be saying extra prayers tomorrow just to be sure the Big Guy doesn't forget what an important day it is.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 1, 2009)

prayers for a great outcome from your appointment tomorrow

Lori


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Mar 1, 2009)

Theresa, I have HUGE AMAZINGLY GREAT VIBES for you tomorrow!!!!! I just know this is going to turn out wonderfully for you!!!!!! I can feel it!!! The same way I felt when my Dad would undergo heart surgerys that nobody else ever did!! As I said before, my Dads Drs. would say to him after surgery, "Joe, you make me look so good"!!! You will make your Surgeons look just as GOOD!!! They will find a way to "FIX" you, I can just feel it!!!!!! I can't wait to hear your update!!

Joyce


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Mar 1, 2009)

My prayers are with you Theresa. Remember your a very strong person and you will come through this. You will be in my thoughts that all will go well and they will be able to accomplish all that they set out to. Prayers for you Theresa and for Art.


----------



## REO (Mar 1, 2009)

Theresa, my sister, you know I'm praying for you!






This has GOT to work!

Love ya!


----------



## bjcs (Mar 1, 2009)

My prayers will be with you tomorrow, Theresa. We will all be dancing the happy dance when we hear your update.

God Bless!

Barbara


----------



## Barbie (Mar 2, 2009)

Theresa, my thoughts and prayers are with you this morning. God bless!!

Barbie


----------



## tnovak (Mar 2, 2009)

Any news????????


----------



## Magic (Mar 2, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers are with Theresa and her successful surgery and recovery. We can't wait to have you back, and healthy, Theresa!


----------



## Bunnylady (Mar 2, 2009)

Waiting for news. . . .


----------



## cretahillsgal (Mar 2, 2009)

Trying to be patient here! And hoping for some wonderful news for you today!


----------



## Connie P (Mar 2, 2009)

Continued prayers for you my friend.






ray


----------



## REO (Mar 2, 2009)

If I hear anything, I'll post it ASAP!

I'm waiting too!

{{{{Theresa}}}}


----------



## Minimor (Mar 2, 2009)

still praying for good news, and anxiously waiting here for an update.


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch (Mar 2, 2009)

Getting a little inpatient


----------



## Matt73 (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm praying for you Theresa, I just know we are going to hear good news!!!


----------



## REO (Mar 2, 2009)

Art just left.

He came straight here from the hospital and he's going home now. The WA Dr wasn't able to come, but there were in a telecomference the whole time. It took about 3 hours and.............

IT WENT VERY WELL!

They could not fix all of it this time, but they did the main, worst ones and they'll work on her some more at a later time.

Art says she was awake the whole time and that she wanted a cheeseburger after it was over LOL

Art is very tired from worry and lack of sleep. Her mom and family were up there with him during. But he's going to rest on the couch with the dogs after he feeds the horses.

She might come home tomorrow or in a day ot two. She'll come post as soon as she's able. It might be a while. We don't want her to over do it!

I was so relieved when Art told me she was ok that I cried. He hugged me before he left. I think he needed a hug as much as I did.

So.......WHOOOO HOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## anoki (Mar 2, 2009)

Ohhhh, I am soooo happy to hear this!!!!



:SoHappy



:yeah

I've been thinking about Theresa all day!!!!

~kathryn


----------



## Vertical Limit (Mar 2, 2009)

Glad to hear the good news. A cheesburger is always a good sign!



Thanks for keeping us posted Robin!

Carol


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 2, 2009)

fabulous news and

extra ((((HUGS)))) to Art from NJ

and you too Reo ((((HUGS)))) for being a wonderful friend


----------



## Barbie (Mar 2, 2009)

WHOOO HOOOO!!!!! is right!!!! What wonderful news. I've been thinking and worrying about her all day. Thank God - answered prayers!!! So glad it went well. Can't wait to hear from Theresa, but hope she waits a while to try and post. Important thing is that she is doing well. Art - hope you get some rest tonight.

Barbie


----------



## Gini (Mar 2, 2009)

This is the best news ever!!! Please give Art and Theresa a huge hug when you see them from all of us.



You keep a hug too for being the best friend they could have.....


----------



## Valerie (Mar 2, 2009)

Excellent news......thanks for letting us know Robin!!

I am sure Art is exhausted...........and very relieved....as well as Teresa is too I bet........and the fact she wanted a cheeseburger is a great sign in my book!

Hugs to you all, I am so glad to read this!


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Mar 2, 2009)

That is wonderful news! Thank goodness. We all feel better now. Can't imagine how much better your guys feel!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Mar 2, 2009)

That is such fantastic news!!!! Thanks Robin for letting us know. YIPPEE!!!!!!!!

I can't imagine how Theresa and Art are feeling!!

Oh happy day!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Fantastic news. Just wanted to check and see if there was any word before I went to bed.....sure glad I did.




If that news doesn't renew one's faith in the power of prayer I don't know what would.

Thank you God for hearing our prayers.


----------



## CyndiM (Mar 2, 2009)

Thank you God.

Robin thanks for the update.


----------



## Minimor (Mar 2, 2009)

That is fantastic news!


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Mar 3, 2009)

God is going to give Theresa her health back through these doctors and little by little because that is how this has to be done. He has seen this fighter of a little woman stand up against adversity and shake it off and keep doing what she has to do to survive. Through all she has been through this past year she will have great rewards coming to her for hanging in there with her faith that God is with her and he will carry her through this. Keep plugging along dear heart. You rest up and we will all keep you in our prayers Theresa. Give Art a big hug for all of us, he is a strong and good man.


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch (Mar 3, 2009)

REO said:


> Art just left.He came straight here from the hospital and he's going home now. The WA Dr wasn't able to come, but there were in a telecomference the whole time. It took about 3 hours and.............
> 
> IT WENT VERY WELL!
> 
> ...


AWESOME!!!! If anything like this every happens to me I hope I can have at least a fraction of her strength.


----------



## Equuisize (Mar 3, 2009)

REO said:


> Art says she was awake the whole time and that she wanted a cheeseburger after it was over LOL



What good news! I've check this thread so many times today thought I'd wear it out.

Now that's the spirit that got her thru this, so far. Keep up the good work Theresa!

Hope Art got a good rest on the couch with the pups.

Keep passing out your hugs to them, Robin. They must have magic in them.


----------



## cretahillsgal (Mar 3, 2009)

This is awesome!!! I am sooo happy that she is finally getting some positive news!

Thanks so much Robin for letting us know!


----------



## bcody (Mar 3, 2009)

YEAH!!!! Such good news! Thanks Reo for the update.


----------



## Connie P (Mar 3, 2009)

EXCELLENT News! You go Theresa!


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Mar 3, 2009)

Super news!!! Wahoo!! Thinking of you Theresa and Art!! What a godsend this new doctor has been. Yippee!!


----------



## Magic (Mar 3, 2009)

Thank heavens it all went well and Theresa is fine! Thanks for the update Robin! What a RELIEF!


----------



## tnovak (Mar 4, 2009)

YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gimp (Mar 4, 2009)

Buh-bye alien


----------



## Barbie (Mar 4, 2009)

Theresa-

Hope you're doing better every day and if you are not already home, that you will be soon. Take care.

Barbie


----------



## REO (Mar 4, 2009)

She's HOME!

I wasn't feeling well so went to sleep, and when I woke up Karrel told me Art brought Theresa here on their way home from the hospital. I missed her





But I wanted to let you all that she's home with her loved ones!


----------



## bjcs (Mar 4, 2009)

This is such GREAT news. I am so happy for them and thanking God!! Doing the happy dance!!!



:yeah


----------



## AppyLover2 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks for the great news Robin!!


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 5, 2009)

With a broken PC at home, and the troubles we are having here, I had missed this entire post!

I am SO THRILLED to hear this!!! How AWESOME! Here is to a SPEEDY recovery, dont over do and follow your doctors instructions! (no sneaking out to see the fur kids right now)

I am so happy for you and thanks for the updates REO. Please continue to keep us posted- I know you will!!


----------



## Barbie (Mar 5, 2009)

Robin-

Thanks for the great news - now she'll really get better.

Theresa - you behave yourself. I know you're going to need your hugs from Dreamer, etc, but let Art bring them to you. Prayers for a quick recovery.

Barbie


----------

